# Installing replacement gas pedal with BMW stainless steel kit



## rohai00 (Jun 20, 2008)

Please help, I just bought the BMW stainless steel pedals set for a manual and the M style stainless steel foot rest for my 2005 330Ci; and there were no directions with the kit. The clutch and brake pedal covers were easy because they are simple slip on, however the gas pedal is a complete electronic assembly/module. How do you remove the current standard gas pedal assembly?

Please give DIY instructions or link to directions.

Thanks!


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

here you go: http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75322&highlight=stainless

And in case the mods don't like me linking to their "competition", go to the e90post and do a search in the DIY section.


----------

